# My Excalibur scrollsaw



## Eloyd (Aug 1, 2014)

I have an Excalibur scroll saw. I just bought it because the head turns to angles instead of the saw table. I like that feature. It joins the Hegner, and the Dewalt scroll saws I already own. Blade changes on my Hegner, and DeWalt are easy. But the blade changes on my Excalibur are difficult. It is hard to get the blade in the bottom clamp. Does anyone else have this problem? Is there a "trick" for loading the bottom that I don't know? When I am successful at changing the blade, I never want to change it because of how hard it is, and how much time it takes me. I end up using the blade way past dull because of this.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

I had the same problem, however the more I did it the easier it got, do a lot of inside cuts and after a hour or so its easy. 
Dee


----------

